
An Economic Warning Sign: RV Shipments Are Slipping - co0nsta
https://www.wsj.com/articles/one-countys-rv-industry-points-to-recession-around-the-bend-11566207001?mod=rsswn
======
co0nsta
"Shipments of recreational vehicles to dealers have fallen about 20% so far
this year after a 4.1% drop last year... Multiyear drops in shipments have
preceded the last three recessions."

